# CEM Products (need advice on situation)



## meatbeater (Nov 12, 2010)

I recently bought 30MLs of liquid clen. When i got it in the mail I took .2cc (40mcg)..I felt nothing in 20 minutes so i took another .2cc dose. Still nothing. I emailed the company and they said they would replace it, they did. I got it in the mail today (same batch number) and I just did the EXACT same dosing with the bottle I just got and NOTHING.



This is pretty irritating. I've ran clen before and never had a problem, just lost my old source. I saw many other RC websites out there and I went with CEM because they were a sponsor here, and I figured they would be creditable. Also I found cheaper places elsewhere, but typically I feel like you get what you pay for, so I didn't mind spending more. I'm on somewhat of a budget and just wasted quite a bit of money for nothing. I would even be willing to send the product back so they could check/test it some how just to show I am not lying or substituting product in an attempt to scam. I just _really _would like to get this resolved =/ am I just out of luck?


----------



## toothache (Nov 12, 2010)

hmmmmm.....i've never had an issue with cem's clen.

Did you email them again and say exactly what your post says?


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

so, are they still a 10/10?


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 12, 2010)

toothache said:


> hmmmmm.....i've never had an issue with cem's clen.
> 
> Did you email them again and say exactly what your post says?



I will, I just wanted to see what users here had to say. I'm almost embarrassed too..but I will send them another email. I actually ended up taking a total of 60mcg today.



Mr. Fantastico said:


> so, are they still a 10/10?



Not right now.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

chemoneresearch.com

pricier but worth it.


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> chemoneresearch.com
> 
> pricier but worth it.



I actually payed the same price for half as much. This is SO frustrating 

I'm afraid to even try again.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never had an issue with any CEM product, but that being said anyone can have a bad batch. They stand behind their shit though, so ask them to send you some from a different batch #.


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 12, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> I've never had an issue with any CEM product, but that being said anyone can have a bad batch. They stand behind their shit though, so ask them to send you some from a different batch #.


So the company is pretty good then? I'd like to have a legitimate product or my money back, either one.


----------



## ROID (Nov 12, 2010)

meatbeater said:


> I will, I just wanted to see what users here had to say. I'm almost embarrassed too..but I will send them another email. I actually ended up taking a total of 60mcg today.
> 
> 
> 
> Not right now.



don't be embarrassed man. email them


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 12, 2010)

We will absolutely take care of you, bro. I received your PM, please check your response. While many have a great experience using clen, some not so much, either because their beta receptors are saturated or they are simply non-responders (VERY rare). Regardless, we stand behind our products 100%. Meatbeater, we'll take care of you, either way. Thanks,

CEM


----------



## EOD (Nov 13, 2010)

That sux bro sry to hear that. I've been with cem for a while hope this isn't a usual thing...


----------



## Life (Nov 13, 2010)

Reps to CEM on being a stand up company.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 13, 2010)

i've never used CEM products yet, but I will say that with clen i've always used my body temp as a gauge of it's dosing and not the jitters or other sides......some people don't get the jitters and you don't have to get them every time to know that it's working.....it's not coke or meth.....i simply use a digital thermometer and if my temp is 1-2 deg above normal then i maintain the dose....when it drops i add more.....keeping it simple and not uncomfortable


----------



## BigBoiH (Nov 13, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i've never used CEM products yet, but I will say that with clen i've always used my body temp as a gauge of it's dosing and not the jitters or other sides......some people don't get the jitters and you don't have to get them every time to know that it's working.....it's not coke or meth.....i simply use a digital thermometer and if my temp is 1-2 deg above normal then i maintain the dose....when it drops i add more.....keeping it simple and not uncomfortable


^^^Good Post^^^
What is said above is absolutely spot on. You dont need to keep taking it until you get jittery. That is a side effect that not everyone gets or gets the first couple times they cycle clen. I can run 120mcg's on the first dose of my cycles now and not feel the jitters, which I am kinda grateful. Try taking some benadryl for a week to clear receptors and then cycle some clen. See if that helps you any.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 13, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> ^^^Good Post^^^
> What is said above is absolutely spot on. You dont need to keep taking it until you get jittery. That is a side effect that not everyone gets or gets the first couple times they cycle clen. I can run 120mcg's on the first dose of my cycles now and not feel the jitters, which I am kinda grateful. Try taking some benadryl for a week to clear receptors and then cycle some clen. See if that helps you any.



These guys are right about the Clen.

Ive tried CEM once and got some albuterol from them. Not very impressed. I usually get 4mg caps. Could tell it was underdosed taking the equivalent liquid. I do use CEM for most of my pins though. Great customer service and have heard many others say good things about their products.


----------



## nd2bhge (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a similar experience with cem but I have to say when I thought it was bunk and i took 100mcg holy shit was I sorry, I started taking benadryl at night and I felt it much more!!!
good luck bro


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 14, 2010)

I take bedryl every night lol


----------

